# New MES 40 model 20070211



## mikeh (Feb 26, 2011)

Just got done putting together my new MES 40 that I bought at Sams Club.  Everything started out great, but when we got home and took the smoker out of the box, there was a good size dent on the lower part of the door.  Well, we boxed it back up and drove the 80 miles round trip to take it back for another one.  We did look for dents on the door of the new one, but failed to see the small dent on the top edge of the unit..  Wasnt thrilled, but wont take it back for that ding.. I dont have time to season it today so will do that in the morning.  My goal is to have some ribs going for the Sunday evening meal.  This is my first try with electric and I hope that I dont have any major failures.  I did buy the 3 year extended warranty also after reading of other units failing within a short time on SMF.   Just wanted to tell everyone about my new toy....   Have a great weekend.

Mike


----------



## fpnmf (Feb 26, 2011)

Congarts!!

 Have fun!!

   Craig


----------



## mossymo (Feb 26, 2011)

Congrats on the new MES, looking forward to hearing and hopefully seeing your rib success tomorrow!


----------



## scarbelly (Feb 26, 2011)

Dents suck but the smoker should rock - looking forward to seeing the qview


----------



## les3176 (Feb 27, 2011)

Congrats on the new toy, you're gonna love it!


----------



## SmokinAl (Feb 27, 2011)

Welcome to the MES owners club! Good luck with your first smoke!


----------



## mikeh (Feb 27, 2011)

I am seasoning the smoker as I type.  So far, it has heated up, but the thermo on the unit and my digital thermo that I placed on the rack are way different.  It said the unit was at 275 deg, but my digital was saying 223.  Now that is a huge difference.  I am going to let it go for awhile and then go check it again.  I have read that there are issues like this with these smokers.  I hope that I can get it hotter that 225 or I will be not happy.  I will wait and see before I make any more comments...  Have a great Sunday all..

Mike


----------



## tjohnson (Feb 27, 2011)

The probe for you MES is right in the heat.  Wait for things to settle down a little and they should equal out.

Go by the temp on your racks, and not the temp shown on the digital display of your MES.

Also test your meat probe, but that should be within a couple degrees.

Todd


----------



## tyotrain (Feb 27, 2011)

congrats on the smoker..


----------



## mikeh (Feb 27, 2011)

At 238 last check on my digital thermo.  I have my probe just above the middle rack.   I use half a potatoe to place the probe in and set it to where it sits just above the rack.  I will keep watching it, but do hope that the temp comes up some more... I have less than 2 hrs left in the seasoning process.  Will keep watching it. 

Mike


----------



## mikeh (Feb 27, 2011)

Well, the seasoning process is almost done.  I have put a cup of hickory chips in like the directions state and it is making good smoke.  Looks like the best I can get on temp is right at 250 degs.   deg.  Does anyone know if there is something I can do to help with getting the temps up to what the specs say....275 degs?  I will be adjusting for the 25 deg difference this afternoon when I do a slab of ribs and some veggies for the wife... 

So far, I am not 100% satisfied since I am seeing some anomallys with the unit, but most all my stuff I smoke will be in the 225-240 deg range..  This first smoke will be the test and I will decide if I want to contact Masterbuilt or not...or maybe send a pm to Daryl? I have read that there is a MES guy on this forum...   

Mike


----------



## SmokinAl (Feb 27, 2011)

Did you test your therm in boiling water to see if it is accurate?


----------



## mikeh (Feb 27, 2011)

Al, I did test my thermo after I got done seasoning the unit.  It came out at 210, so I think I am close with it.  212 is boiling.  I have the food in there now and have the smoker temp set to 275 and my thermo is around 225, so there is a huge difference.  I am just going to have to see if the temp goes up any more for the rest of the smoke.  I started it at 11:30 and it took along time for the heat to rise on my thermo...  This is my first smoke so I will have to try it a few times to see what I am gonna get....... 

Mike


----------



## hkeiner (Feb 28, 2011)

> I started it at 11:30 and it took along time for the heat to rise on my thermo...


I have found that if you put cold water in the water pan when you start, it takes a lot longer time for the MES to heat up. Try putting hot (boiling) water in to the pan and see if the MES heats up faster.


> So far, it has heated up, but the thermo on the unit and my digital thermo that I placed on the rack are way different.


I have found that the the temperature immediately above or near the water pan will be lower than elsewhere inside the MES, especially if you started with cold water in the water pan. Try placing your digital thermo probe very near the MES's built in probe (it is a small round stem sticking out from the back on the right side about halfway up) and then see how much difference there is between the MES's display and the reading on you digital thermo. If the readings are close, then the MES's display temperature reading is OK and you just have to adapt to the different temp zones inside the MES box.

Just my thoughts...


----------



## SmokinAl (Feb 28, 2011)

MikeH said:


> Al, I did test my thermo after I got done seasoning the unit.  It came out at 210, so I think I am close with it.  212 is boiling.  I have the food in there now and have the smoker temp set to 275 and my thermo is around 225, so there is a huge difference.  I am just going to have to see if the temp goes up any more for the rest of the smoke.  I started it at 11:30 and it took along time for the heat to rise on my thermo...  This is my first smoke so I will have to try it a few times to see what I am gonna get.......
> 
> Mike


If you can't get it above 225, even 250, when it's set at 275. I would definitely contact Masterbuilt.  Mine works just the opposite of yours. When I set mine at 215 it's really at 225-230.


----------



## mikeh (Feb 28, 2011)

Al, I am thinking of doing a pork butt this next weekend.  I will see what it does during a longer smoke.  If I cant get the temps up closer to the top during warmup, then I will touch base with Masterbuilt.  Or if Daryl, the MES guy, sees this, maybe he will chime in....   The ribs tasted great and didnt have any issues with getting good smoke....  thanks for all the replys..


Mike


----------



## mbtechguy (Mar 1, 2011)

Hi Mike,  Send me a PM with your address.  Tks.  Darryl


----------

